# Which books are worth buying?



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Im looking to buy a few novels budget limited to five or six. Just wondering of the novels below which are the better ones thanks.

Nagash Trilogy
Malus Darkblade books
Slaves to Darkness Trilogy
War of vengance books
Sigmars Blood


Outwith Warhammer

Dragonlance 
Demonwars Saga
the Expanse books


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm a firm favourite of the Nagash bools. Only disappointment in my eyes is that they do not closely follow Libros Necris and the lack of Vashanesh. If you've not followed that older information too much, then it's fime.

War of Vengeance are utter dross. Nick Kyme throws shot at paper and it seems to get printed.

The Time of Legends Dead Winter are fantastic as well.

Sigmar novels I despise. They were NTBS list, but I found it boring dreary hard to read with characters whose differemces were made up entirely of different names. It is Saxon stories in Warhammer world, NOT sigmar.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The third book in the Black Plague series come out soon. Im eager to read it, one of the better Time of Legends series.

The Malus Darkblade series is also a superb read, the druchii are so delightfully demented.

The Nagash series is ok, but the author did not pay much attention to the background, and the third book had a rushed ending imo. 

The Blood of Nagash series is way better and goes into deep, dark detail about the master vampires and the early days of their politicizing.


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,do i need to read the nagash books to follow blood of nagash?

Ive read the sigmar books and guite enjoyed them not sure what that says about me .

Also have enjoyed the dead winter books.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

welshnick said:


> Thanks for the reply,do i need to read the nagash books to follow blood of nagash?
> 
> Ive read the sigmar books and guite enjoyed them not sure what that says about me .
> 
> Also have enjoyed the dead winter books.


Yes, you should read the nagash books first, as they introduce many pivotal characters for the later trillogy.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

See my name.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Timothy Gugenheim?


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

The Dragonlance series is awesome...possibly my fav all time.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The third black plague book was released today, ebook format. Grabbed it. Im sure it will be good.

Edit: Finished it, awesome read and fitting end to the series. C.L. Werner excells yet again.


----------

